# PSE X-Force.....MARTIN Slayer.....



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Is anyone shooting either of these bows? Does anyone even know someone with one of them? lol I am getting new set up for next year and have narrowed it down to these 2 bows. Any advise would be appreciated:T ! Thanks BC


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont shoot either but I can tell you I have shot a PSE for years and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I shoot Hoyt right now but have owned PSE. My son shoots a PSE Nova and really likes it. I have owned Oneida,PSE and Buckmasters. These new bows are amazing. Can't imagine using a single pin out to 40 yards and a typical 4 pin set up out to 70 yards! I never dreamed you could shoot a "hunting" arrow over 330fps. IBO 350 fps with 5gr/inch set up.!%


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

The wonderful world of technology. Pretty soon we are not going to even have to go into the woods. The equipement will do it for us. I'm not up to 330FPS I bought my bow 3yrs ago so I only get 305FPS out of it.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard from thsoe who have shot them that he PSE has alot more hand shock than other companies bows...A freind had shot one and was contemplating getting one but after shooting my bow changed his mind.....They sure are fast though.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have heard good things about the Martin, but I don't own one and never shot one. I used to shoot a PSE Nova. They make a good bow, but I don't think they make the best one out there even though the X-Force is blazing fast. I think the best bows on the market right now are the Matthews Switchback XT and the Bowtech Tribute. I have a 2007 Tribute and I love that sucker as it is fast, smooth and not to much hand shock. It felt great when I was shoppin bows and on a comparison chart by an independent study it had the most Kinetic Energy. So, when I shot 5 different bows and they all felt similar I went with the one that showed in an independent test to have the most KE. I can't recall the website that did the comparison chart. It was a cool tool because you could sort through all the bows with whatever charactersitic you wanted, example sort by speed, KE, brace height, forgiveness......etc. Might have been Hunters Friend website or something like that. 

CG


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I have three kids and a dog. Mathews is out of my price range. Plus I dont like the sales group in my area. I have a problem with elitist in general. I do think the Mathews is a great bow but like you said there are alot of good bows out there.
Why did you decide to go with Bowtech? Just the KE?


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Personally I don't get hung up on speed. I like my Mathews because it is pretty forgiving. Between the PSE and Martin, I would chose the more forgiving of the two and not get too concerned with speed. That's my unqualified opinion.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am pretty sure the website is Hunters Friend dot com. Go to that site and look up their comparison chart. It compares nearly every bow on the market. You can even sort by price. So, for expample you could sort through all the bows that are $300.00 or less and then see which ones have the best features or characteristics that matter most to you. You could then compare speed, KE, brace height, forgiveness, etc. I am just saying this is a good tool to use to narrow down your search to what you want. Then, go shoot em and see what you like.

Kyle


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BC...you need a nice used Q2 for next season!!! lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Flippin' You happen to know where I could pick one up? lol


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You know...I might just know a guy that might be selling one at the end of the season!! lol I have to go check out the new DXT and see if my 30" DL is comfortable with a rig with a 29" ATA....I hear that peep sight angle and reference points can be an issue...so we'll see.

How has your neck been feeling? You going to be able to get back out this season at all?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I go back in this afternoon for the second round of injections. Nothing makes your day better than a bunch of needles shoved into your spine!  I had hoped to get back out but the way I been feeling I doubt it.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, your health and well being are much more important than hitting the woods. There's always next year to bag that big Ohio buck. I'll still be thinking and praying for you!!! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I shoot a Martin and I love it. It is not the slayer but the Lynx. It is about 10 years old and I cannot seem to buy another one as I like only having to use one pin. My buddy just bought a new Martin a couple of months ago and it is much smaller and compact and a thing of beauty. Not sure of the model. I highly recommend Martin.


----------

